# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Cration d'une App iOS  barre d'onglets avec UITabBarViewController [Tutoriel]

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul : 


*Cration d'une App iOS  barre d'onglets avec UITabBarViewController*





> Ce tutoriel vous montrera comment crer un projet Xcode pour construire une application iPhone avec une barre d'onglets en bas de l'cran.


Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture.

Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas  commenter !








* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------

